# I need 25 (or so) volunteers that are active TUG members!



## TUGBrian (Oct 9, 2014)

Need 25 folks who are active/current TUG members to help beta test the new TUG member only website!

We have been working on this all year, and are very excited to be nearly ready.  I just want to run it buy more eyes to make sure we have addressed all the major bugs before release!

so please email me at TUG@TUG2.NET if you are willing to help with this!

Thank you!


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 28, 2014)

anyone else?

we have had some great feedback and implemented many of the fixes/suggestions.

just taking one last look at it before we update it for everyone =)


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 10, 2014)

things coming along nicely, thank you so much for all of you that volunteered...we've found and fixed so many things you guys have found its amazing!

Need someone who is about to submit an actual legitimate review for one last test!

shoot me an email (or if you are an existing tester, feel free to submit a review using the information provided earlier) but let me know you submitted it!


----------

